# L.A. Music



## old crow (Aug 17, 2006)

While surfing for a good price on GHS strings, an online site called L.A.Music came up and it turns out they are in Canada, near Toronto. :smilie_flagge17:
Thier prices are competitive with U.S. online outlets so I'm planning to order a 6 pack.
Any of you guys familiar with this company ?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

The store is not too far away from me in Mississauga. They have some really nice gear in stock, partcularly guitars. They have two locations a block away from each other. One store is the online shipping location which has the best guitars that are constantly shipping out. The other is a typical retail type setup.
Very nice place to visit. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

agreed. They have some attractive prices too. I'm not a big fan of their website though, its usually outdated advertising products that have long been discontinued and their correspondance via email is pretty poor.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Theyre pretty good, but if you are going to the one in mississauga (on lakeshore), be sure to check out the store right across them called "Guitar Shop"

A lot of the time, they have better prices.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Any way better customer service.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, their website is heinous. They show stuff in stock that isn't; and even after they contact you to tell you it isn't in stock, the website still says in stock. This recently happened to me, and a week and a half later the item is still showing in stock on the site.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I have bought a couple of items from LA Music in the past year. Good prices and very timely delivery.


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

And don't offer advice on their crappy website. 

"We spent a lot of money on that blabbitty blahblah and how would you know anyway..." :sport-smiley-002:

OK then, I will take the $$ I make, working on websites, to Long & McQuade. :wave:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

call in to see what the price is - i was quoted $550 on a schecter C7 Hellraiser which is much less then I see online and in stores. if you call and order your strings, you'll probably save some money.


----------



## trevorthegreat (Nov 26, 2007)

theres another LA music like an hour away from missasauga in brantford. :smilie_flagge17: they have like the BEST prices on ernie ball strings too


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

they seem reasonably priced on certain items,and over priced on other


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

gramatica said:


> And don't offer advice on their crappy website.
> 
> "We spent a lot of money on that blabbitty blahblah and how would you know anyway..." :sport-smiley-002:
> 
> OK then, I will take the $$ I make, working on websites, to Long & McQuade. :wave:


LA music's site is very tough to navigate and actually doesnt work to be honest...you click on the menu's to get you to the places you want to be yet in the end it doesnt show the products they have...the only way to navigate/search that site is to use search funtion...type in name brand or type of product and it will send you in the right direction however i can say who ever runs that website needs a head shake because its broken and doesnt work...having said that i do order from LA Music and i also order from Axe music which is also another good canadian website.

To be honest I would probably order from Axemusic.com over La music just because of site navigation and customer service...Axe is the best however La has stuff axe doesnt have so i buy from both sites.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

One thing I hate about Axe Music is their search. You search for something and you get like 1000 results even with the exact model name and what you're looking for is rarely if ever on the first page. 

_Viewing results 1 - 20 of 1000 for 'line 6 pod xt live'_

Haha fail. We need something like a Canadian Musicians Friend.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah Axe's search sucks...La's search is much better...another thing about Axe That sucks are the images they provide of the product...they are way to small to view properly...I usually end up doing a google image search of the same product to get a closer look...also Axe's site is really sluggish and slow...needless to say they are both great sites to order from if your in canada however they both have a ways to go website wise...just my view on it.


----------



## mikerockstar (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll try to keep this brief because I have so much to say about both these sites.

Let me first say, though, that I shop online A LOT because I live in Prince George, BC...and though there are 3 locally-owned music shops here, their prices for "the bigger stuff" are outrageous and I only shop locally for strings, picks, patchcords, etc. 

I've had some TERRIBLE service ordering through LA Music. I placed an order, only to have nothing happen for 2 weeks. I call, they say "oh sorry not in stock." No big deal, I wasn't in a hurry. A MONTH rolls by, and I call again, "sorry still not in stock." Meanwhile, the site says IN STOCK the WHOLE TIME. Terrible website in a lot of ways. Not professional at all! I finally cancelled my order, which was for 3 Monster cables. I ended up finding two 20' Monster Rock cables on eBay for less, anyways. A second time, which I won't get into, I had another LA Music order delayed ridiculously. They are nice when I talk to them on the phone, but their follow-up skills are brutal (eg. calling and letting you know what's going on, etc.)

Axe Music's site sucks for pics, slowness, and searching like other posters mentioned. However, I have always had AMAZING service from them. They ship out of Edmonton, I believe. And being less than 10 hours drive from Edmonton, and shipping with Purolator...I have gotten stuff in about a days time before. And when they say IN STOCK, it's IN STOCK. They are very honest and up-to-date with that stuff.

With both stores, I find they both have a huge lack of "sales". Both stores need to actually cut prices on things and list them for sale, not just SAYING it's on sale. If you check your prices with other stores, these SALE ITEMS (*cough* AxeMusic *cough*) are actually not on sale. A good example is a Shure wireless mic set that has been up on their front page for a while.

Anyways, both sites need website upgrades in a big way. They both need to be serious about sales and have monthly, weekly and/or daily specials. Web-only specials are an amazing idea. Props to FutureShop (even though I can really dislike them) for these, 'cause you can find amazing deals.


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

Umm I think musicians friend sells the GHS strings for $3.89 per pack (Boomers at least), just buy enough to make it worth your while.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Guiary said:


> Umm I think musicians friend sells the GHS strings for $3.89 per pack (Boomers at least), just buy enough to make it worth your while.


Do they ship to Canada ?


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

pattste said:


> Do they ship to Canada ?


Yep... take your order all the way to the checkout and then see what the total is before you pay just to make sure of the shipping cost. When I order from them I usually place a $50 order so that I'm stocked for strings and can wait a while before I need to place another order.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I've had issues with the online ordering system when it came to shipping costs for multiple items.

Seeing a $100 order become a $200 order because $5 or more worth of shipping was automatically added to each small item (3 packs of strings, two pickups, some picks, a strap...shipping = $35+???)


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

Alright never mind my theory, Shipping to canada is insane. I'll just keep shipping to my Girlfriends in Wa.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

So i thought i'd give L.A. Music a chance to redeem themselves and place another online order with them. Purchased on the 23rd, no email confirmation. They took my money with no problems. Email 1 sent for a status check...no reply, Email 2 sent...still no reply. Does anyone actually work there? Anytime i've been there it seems there's nothing for them to do but play solitaire on their computer. I dont know how they stay in business with this kind of customer service. Guess i'll have to call to cancel ANOTHER order and source it somewhere else. Unreal.


----------



## tripleb (Feb 24, 2008)

they have the best price I seen around for EMG Zakk Wylde Active pickup set !


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I ordered 3 things from them on Feb 25th. Got an e-mail on the 28th saying 2 items were shipped with Canada Post (and tracking #) and 1 item on back order.


----------



## stratasaurus (Feb 9, 2006)

I have only tried LA Music once so far and had no problem whatsoever. Placed my online order on a weekend, got my email confirmation and Canadapost tracking # on the Monday, received my product by the end of the week. Can't complain.

I will use them again in the future as long as they can maintain the same level of service I received the first time.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

riffboy76 said:


> So i thought i'd give L.A. Music a chance to redeem themselves and place another online order with them. Purchased on the 23rd, no email confirmation. They took my money with no problems. Email 1 sent for a status check...no reply, Email 2 sent...still no reply. Does anyone actually work there? Anytime i've been there it seems there's nothing for them to do but play solitaire on their computer. I dont know how they stay in business with this kind of customer service. Guess i'll have to call to cancel ANOTHER order and source it somewhere else. Unreal.


Is there any chance that your spam filter is blocking their email address and that's why the emails aren't getting through?


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Nope. I called. They did get my emails...apparently they just couldnt take the time to respond. Nice.


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

My one and only experience with LA Music wasn't a good one. I ordered a strap from them that was listed as in stock. After a couple of weeks, I hadn't heard anything from them, so I emailed them. I got no response. A week or so later, I emailed them again and still got no response. After a third email I waited a few days and then filed a PayPal dispute against them. That seemed to get their attention, because after a couple of days they finally responded, saying that the item wasn't in stock.

It would take a pretty special deal for me to consider ordering from them again.

Axe Music, on the other hand, has been fantastic any time I've ordered from them.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

pls excuse my ignorance on this: but is it actually that much cheaper buying online ??....with shipping and all, wouldn't it be easier to call to a local shop and place an order...would they not compete favourably on price...??

is it the costo of gear sort of mentality on lesser costly things ??

seems time and time again, the phone call is like "cash" : it works. Until we all get the "cranial implants" or have that "tom cruise 'minority report' technology"....placing a call is still king methinks...


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

ssdeluxe said:


> pls excuse my ignorance on this: but is it actually that much cheaper buying online ??....with shipping and all, wouldn't it be easier to call to a local shop and place an order...would they not compete favourably on price...??
> 
> is it the costo of gear sort of mentality on lesser costly things ??
> 
> seems time and time again, the phone call is like "cash" : it works. Until we all get the "cranial implants" or have that "tom cruise 'minority report' technology"....placing a call is still king methinks...



The selection is much greater than any of my local shops. The price is usually (not always) better. And shipping is free if the order totals $199 before taxes.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

Tarl said:


> The selection is much greater than any of my local shops. The price is usually (not always) better. And shipping is free if the order totals $199 before taxes.


There's also the benefit of not having to pay PST if you order outside of your province, so buying from Axemusic from Ontario will save you a cool 8%.

Re: LA Music

Placed an order a while back. Shipping was pretty prompt, order was wrong, but it was only missing a pack of picks. The only bad online experience I've had so far is with Guitar Parts Canada.


----------



## francoislegacy (Nov 15, 2007)

I ordered from lamusic. They should say in their Policies : we charge you right now and we will send it later, much later, much much later, whenever.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Just an FYI.... I noticed L.A. Music website just bumped up their prices on everything. Now you can pay more for items that were $50 cheaper yesterday, and have crappy online customer service to boot. Yay!! :banana:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

You can't blame them. They only carry so much stock and alot of stuff they sell online are non-stock items so they buy at what ever todays dollar is worth.

Gear is getting pricey with the low dollar. I am finding most stores are honoring their in-stock items at what they paid when the dollar is was high. The Guitar Shop, across the street from LA Music is a fine example. Long and Mcquades are being dick heads. I was looking at a Mesa Roadster combo on the floor for $2250.00 and last week I noticed the price had gone to $2450.00 for an amp that has been sitting around for the last 2 or 3 months. I ended up with a Roadster head from the Guitar Shop at a very fair price.


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

I ordered a pedal from them last year in january and didn't get it until august. They had every excuse in the book. There's a thread on here somewhere I created about the experience. I'd highly recommend looking it up before buying there.


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

here it is: http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=5256


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fuel37 said:


> here it is: http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=5256


Gee that was a pita...


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

Generally I call before i order ANYTHING from them. I speak to Sam who is in charge of online sales and ask him straight up if they have it in stock. I have to admit he has been very honest with me. When he said something would be there in 3-5 days it has. They also generally ship right away if you actually call and talk to someone. They also price match and don't take a week to do it. 

The bad part, after sale service. If you need a refund, if they forgot something etc etc horrible.


----------



## Last_Train (Nov 27, 2008)

I Have ordered once from them, terrible navigation but things can be found eventually, they really need a new system if they want business. I called & talked directly with the person in that department, he then checked & actually suggested an alternitive that turned out to be a better fit ! it was great & better still I had the item in 3 days to my surprise cause I needed it like Now ! Live 2.5 hours away.

would order there again but will always check if item is actually in first instead of relying on the in stock notice.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

salv said:


> Generally I call before i order ANYTHING from them. I speak to Sam who is in charge of online sales and ask him straight up if they have it in stock. I have to admit he has been very honest with me. When he said something would be there in 3-5 days it has. They also generally ship right away if you actually call and talk to someone. They also price match and don't take a week to do it.
> 
> The bad part, after sale service. If you need a refund, if they forgot something etc etc horrible.


The point is you shouldn't have to call to check on something like that. They really push the online business thing, and they are very poor at it. My only experience is ordering a pedal that took about 4 months to arrive. That is ridiculous. Don't put it on your site if it's not in stock, or better yet just give up on the online music store thing altogether.


----------



## guitarman_59 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Made the Mistake*

I made the mistake of ordering from the website some Chrome Cover Rockfield pickups that were in stock of course and 3 weeks later I phoned them to ask what was up and they said sorry dude those are on backorder for 6 weeks or some bs like that and they only had a few sets of pickups left period. They took my money right away and during the wait they jacked up the prices on all the pickups so I settled for a different model just to get the price. When I received them the bridge pickup had a chunk missing from someone not putting it in the case correctly. Looks like it was rammed in there probably because I was on the phone with buddy trying to get something I was charged for. These pickups will never be removed from the Les Paul they went into they sound so good. I overlooked the damage because of that. I sent Todd Rockfield pictures of the damage and he is probably still trying to figure it outkqoct. LA is the only canadian dealer of these pups.These guys are off my list forever :wave:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am almost certain there is an LA Music in Brantford as well. I think I dropped in there a few times. Was not impressed with what was in the store. Have never even checked out the website.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Paul said:


> There is, and it is completely unrelated to the LA Music that this thread is about.
> 
> I don't know when you were last there, but a few years back the store doubled in size when they took over the lease of the porn store in the adjacent unit. (hehe....i said "porn" and "unit" in the same sentence.)
> 
> LA Music Brantford is the Gibson/Yorkville/Godin store. The other music store guy in town is the Fender/Yamaha/Peavey.


Its been that long then cuz the porn store was still there last time I visited. The music store that is. :wave:


----------



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

I bought my first electric, a couple weeks ago at L.A Music in Mississauga. Not bad, I guess, but their service could be better. I still prefer Musician's Choice here in Brampton, even though they have a small selection compared to L.A Music.


----------

